# Ninja Pizza (New Way)



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2021)

*Ninja Pizza (*New Way*)*​



OK, I explained this before, but I’ll add the Pepperoni problem to this Thread too.

First I put a good amount of Pizza Sauce on a “Mama Mary’s” Pizza Crust.
Then I added the Pepperoni slices, before the Cheese, to keep the Pepperoni from blowing off the Pizza & into the corner.
Then the Shredded Mozzarella on top of that.
Then since I had some Smoked Sausage left over from the night before, I sliced it up & topped this Pizza with it.
Then into the Ninja @ 390° for 7 minutes, and all is done.

Great tasting Pizza in a Short time!


Bear


Lightly oiled with Avocado Oil, and covered with Pizza Sauce:







Then comes the Pepperoni Slices:






Then buried the Pepperoni with shredded Mozzarella to hold it in place, and added some leftover Smoked Sausage to the top:






Into the Ninja Crisper Basket @ 390°:






7 Minutes later:






Plated & Consumed!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks pretty dang good bear!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 31, 2021)

Simple but looks delicious. Now you got me craving some pizza!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 31, 2021)

Awesome, that’s a family favorite here. Perfect for a movie. Looks perfect Bear!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks great John!  What was the Pepperoni problem you mentioned at the beginning?
Nice work and looks crisp too, which is the way we like it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks great John!  What was the Pepperoni problem you mentioned at the beginning?
> Nice work and looks crisp too, which is the way we like it.



Thank You Mike!!
If I put the Pepperoni on last, like I always have, the Wind inside this Air Fryer will blow it off of the Pizza!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 31, 2021)

Man Bear you kill me.  That pizza looks off the chart good.  Well done and Happy New Year.  I want to personally thank you for everything.  Coming to this forum and meeting people like you has been life changing for me.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 31, 2021)

Mr. John;  Thanks for showing us the way once again.

This looks like a minimum effort / maximum return method, to me.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

Good looking pizza John!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks great Bear! Good thing I have other toys in line first otherwise I'd think I should have one of those too!
Have a happy new year!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2022)

Great looking pizza John!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Simple but looks delicious. Now you got me craving some pizza!



Thank You John!!
Appreciate that !

Bear




civilsmoker said:


> Looks pretty dang good bear!



Thank You Civil !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 1, 2022)

looks tasty from here Bear!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 1, 2022)

Man I was already craving pizza and this really kicked it up! Looks great Bear.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 1, 2022)

Boy howdy that one fine looking pie John! Happy New Year to you and Mrs Bear! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome, that’s a family favorite here. Perfect for a movie. Looks perfect Bear!



Thank You Jed!!
Yup---We watch a movie every night !
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man Bear you kill me.  That pizza looks off the chart good.  Well done and Happy New Year.  I want to personally thank you for everything.  Coming to this forum and meeting people like you has been life changing for me.




Thank You Brian!!
And Thank you for the Kind Words!!
Gotta love that friendly Bear.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Good looking pizza John!



Thank You Jake!!
And for the Like.

Bear




one eyed jack said:


> Mr. John;  Thanks for showing us the way once again.
> 
> This looks like a minimum effort / maximum return method, to me.



Thank You Jack!!
"Minimum effort/Max Return"---My favorite Method!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 2, 2022)

kept thinking about how good that pizza looked and went to store to buy crust to see if could duplicate.  They had Freschetta Pizza for $2.97 and just grabbed one.  Now that back home taking another look kicking myself in the butt.  Next time for sure!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 2, 2022)

Oh yeah and a couple beers.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Great looking pizza John!



Thank You Steve!!
And for the Like.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great Bear! Good thing I have other toys in line first otherwise I'd think I should have one of those too!
> Have a happy new year!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
I think this is the last cooking Toy I'll ever have to buy---I love this thing.
And Mrs Bear says it cleans real easy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 2, 2022)

We just got a Ninja Foodi for Christmas from Sues work and been lovin' it...another one to add to the list when I get better.

Big Like Bear!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> looks tasty from here Bear!



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear




jcam222 said:


> Man I was already craving pizza and this really kicked it up! Looks great Bear.



Thank You Jeff !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy that one fine looking pie John! Happy New Year to you and Mrs Bear! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
And Happy New Year to you, and all my SMF Brothers!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> kept thinking about how good that pizza looked and went to store to buy crust to see if could duplicate.  They had Freschetta Pizza for $2.97 and just grabbed one.  Now that back home taking another look kicking myself in the butt.  Next time for sure!



Thank You Brian!!
Appreciate That!!

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Oh yeah and a couple beers.
> 
> Thank You Warren!!
> Yup, a couple beers wouldn't hurt!!
> ...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2022)

Not as pretty as yours but its tasty!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2022)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> We just got a Ninja Foodi for Christmas from Sues work and been lovin' it...another one to add to the list when I get better.
> 
> Big Like Bear!
> 
> John




Thank You John!!
Is it the same one I got? There's so many models.
I'm working on a list of how to use it on my best resulting cooks.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You John!!
> Is it the same one I got? There's so many models.
> I'm working on a list of how to use it on my best resulting cooks.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...



Don't know is it this one that does pressure cooking as well as air frying?





__





						Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond
					






					www.bedbathandbeyond.com
				




John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2022)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Don't know is it this one that does pressure cooking as well as air frying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine is on the same page as yours at Bed & Bath, but mine is wider, has a Smart probe, and mine doesn't pressure cook. Cost about $250.
Looks like below:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Not as pretty as yours but its tasty!
> 
> View attachment 521005




Looks Dang Good from here, Brian!!

Bear


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 5, 2022)

Love home made pizza! You’ve got me looking at Ninjas now…


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Love home made pizza! You’ve got me looking at Ninjas now…


I looking also.  I would have to remove my Chefman Air fryer to make room though which does work pretty well.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 6, 2022)

They are pretty fantastic, and since John has been showcasing his cooks in his I have been after Suue to get one but she would not relent until it was free....  

Now she keeps saying why didn't we get one sooner.



 BrianGSDTexoma
 they are pretty versatile, and 

 OldSmoke
 the prices are really reasonable right now too!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Love home made pizza! You’ve got me looking at Ninjas now…



Thank You OS !!
You would not be disappointed.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm late to the party again Bear. As soon as I wrapped up building the big cabinet smoker I immediately started fabricating a Santa Maria grill for a forum member and time just has not been available to spend here. You sir should be the front-man for Ninja. Man oh man, the stuff you turn out is just fantastic. I've strongly considered getting one but I have absolutely no space left for kitchen storage of new toys. If any of them ever go out to lunch and get tossed, it will be replaced with Ninja!!

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2022)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> They are pretty fantastic, and since John has been showcasing his cooks in his I have been after Suue to get one but she would not relent until it was free....
> 
> Now she keeps saying why didn't we get one sooner.
> 
> ...




This is all I got now, but I'm working on a whole Buch that will make it easier to get started with a Ninja like mine:
Ninja Foodi XL Smart Grill
T-Bone in My Ninja Grill
Grilled Prime Ribeye using Smart Probe
Smoked Sausage on My Ninja Grill

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'm late to the party again Bear. As soon as I wrapped up building the big cabinet smoker I immediately started fabricating a Santa Maria grill for a forum member and time just has not been available to spend here. You sir should be the front-man for Ninja. Man oh man, the stuff you turn out is just fantastic. I've strongly considered getting one but I have absolutely no space left for kitchen storage of new toys. If any of them ever go out to lunch and get tossed, it will be replaced with Ninja!!
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert !!
You would not be sorry for that replacement.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 8, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> This is all I got now, but I'm working on a whole Buch that will make it easier to get started with a Ninja like mine:
> Ninja Foodi XL Smart Grill
> T-Bone in My Ninja Grill
> Grilled Prime Ribeye using Smart Probe
> ...


Real glad I already bookmarked it!

John


----------

